# fridge engineer



## fridge engineer (Feb 10, 2008)

Iam trying to find 3 sea going friends 1st VO Eric McGuffie P&O Canberra 1960/70s WAP Gill Cuffley Canberra 1967ish ...Tele Op Janet Hill Canberra / Chusan 1967/ 70ish


----------

